# The "We Have a Sibling on TCoD" Club



## Ether's Bane (Oct 30, 2009)

If you have a sibling on TCoD, whether active or inactive, you may join. Please state the username of your sibling in your registration post.

My sister is Melati2008, who, unfortunately, is no longer an active member.

Members:
rock-ground (Melati2008)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 8, 2009)

Hm... mine is Darksong. Still active, but we have NaNoWriMo :}


----------

